# Fingers in a cell.



## toadiesop (Apr 25, 2007)

With these. It works GREAT!!!!

http://www.fit-to-print.co.uk/images/editing_bulldog_clips.jpg


----------



## Fever (Apr 25, 2007)

Are they stainless steel? Where did you get them?

Thanks...

Fever


----------



## toadiesop (Apr 25, 2007)

Yup they're stainless. I got them at Staples ($3.49 for 3 of them) but I'm sure you can find them just about anywhere that sells office supplies (wal-mart perhaps).


EDITED.....

...to say that the proper term for these are "Bulldog clips" and _most_ of them are nickel-plated steel.

I did a google search for "stainless bulldog clips" and found a bunch of places that sell them.

here's one site (it says 12.80/ea. but that is for a box of 36)

http://www.teacherstorehouse.com/pr...1102&order_key=&goto=product_search.asp?term=

hope that helps.


----------



## lazersteve (Apr 25, 2007)

Toadie these are a great idea. You could shorten the time required to deplate longer fingers by joining several using a jumper wire so they would cover the entire finger length in one pass.


----------



## toadiesop (Apr 25, 2007)

Thanks Steve! I was pretty proud of myself with that idea. :lol:

I thought about joining them as well, but I know I've seen them in 6-8 inch lengths a few years back. Maybe some more "googling" will turn up something.


----------



## PRECIOUS METALS (Apr 27, 2007)

hey steve what do you think is the best solution for gold filled would you recomend the cell,or using aqua regia


----------

